# Wie kann ich mit Flash erstellte Vektorgrafiken in Photoshop nutzen (Eigene Formen)



## ant1 (22. April 2005)

Ich hab vor sehr bald ein Plakat auf A0 zu drucken.
Für die Gestaltung benutze ich Photoshop.
Da ich somit gezwungenermaßen auf einem sehr großen Format arbeiten muss
und eine formatfüllende Silhuette mit einbringen möchte habe ich mich in einem der hiesigen Foren informiert,
wie ich mit Hilfe von Macromedia Flash eine "normale-pixel" Silhuette in Vektoren umwandeln kann. Hat auch wunderbar geklappt.
Nur habe ich nun folgendes Problem:
Wie kann ich dieses Ergebnis nun wiederum in Photoshop verwenden?
Hab schon einige Zeit damit verbracht nach Möglichkeiten zu googeln.
Ich schätze ich muss das "Eigene-Form-Werkzeug" verwenden.
Somit bräuchte ich eine Möglichkeit eine CSH-Datei aus dem Flash-Vektor-Ding zu erstellen.
Oder gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten Vektoren-kram in Photoshop zu verwenden?
Würde mich freuen, wenn mir hierbei jemand irgendwie behilflich sein könnte.
Danke im Vorraus..


----------



## akrite (22. April 2005)

...Datei exportieren unter *.wmf, *.ai oder *.dxf sollte helfen, lassen sich auch gut in Photoshop importieren.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## ant1 (23. April 2005)

Danke.. Aber so funktioniert das leider auch nicht. Oder zumindest weiß ich nicht wie..
Wenn ich in Photoshop das in Flash exportierte *.ai öffne, erscheint eine bereits gerasterte grafik.
Mein Ziel, die Grafik in Form von Vektoren vorliegen zu haben, um Sie - ohne dass sie pixelig aussieht -
beliebig zu vergrößern, ist damit nicht erreicht.
Irgendwie muss es doch aber möglich sein !?
Wie macht man sich denn bloß so eine *.csh , die man unter "Eigene-Form-Wekzeug" verwenden kann?


----------



## akrite (23. April 2005)

> Mein Ziel, die Grafik in Form von Vektoren vorliegen zu haben, um Sie - ohne dass sie pixelig aussieht -
> beliebig zu vergrößern, ist damit nicht erreicht.


...geht leider nicht so in PS, da es sich bei PS um ein Bildbearbeitungs-Prg und nicht um ein Vektorgrafik-Prg handelt - die Vektorfähigkeit ist wirklich bescheiden in PS.


> Irgendwie muss es doch aber möglich sein !?


...mit Illustrator, Freehand, Corel etc.geht es immer


> Wie macht man sich denn bloß so eine *.csh , die man unter "Eigene-Form-Wekzeug" verwenden kann?


...natürlich geht es mit den oben genannten Prgs, mit Prgs wie PS, PSP etc leider nicht, schlieslich will Adobe ja auch noch Ilustrator verkaufen ;-)

Grüße
Andreas


----------

